# Dùng mặt nạ Vitamin E, có ngay làn da trắng bóc như trứng chỉ sau 2 ngày!



## Vũ Thu Hằng (8/8/18)

Chỉ mất vài ngàn đồng cho Vitamin E, các nàng đã có được nguyên liệu làm đẹp xuất sắc cho công cuộc dưỡng da căng mịn, sáng bóng của mình rồi.

Vitamin E không chỉ là một loại dinh dưỡng rất cần thiết cho sức khỏe, mà nó còn được xem là “thần dược” trong việc chăm sóc và duy trì sự tươi trẻ và mềm mịn của làn da. Loại nguyên liệu thần kì này có tác dụng giúp tái tạo lại tế bào da, tránh sự oxy hóa cho các mô da, giúp ngăn ngừa và làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da, nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong da giúp da giữ mãi tuổi thanh xuân.




_Chỉ mất vài ngàn cho một nguyên liệu làm đẹp chất lượng như thế, chị em ngại gì mà không thử?_​*Bôi Vitamin E trực tiếp lên mặt*
Vì đây là nguyên liệu có khả năng tái tạo tế bào hiệu quả, lại rất an toàn không hề gây kích ứng, dị ứng gì cho da, vậy nên các chị em hoàn toàn yên tâm về độ lành tính của nó. Nếu lười kết hợp với những thành phần làm đẹp khác, các nàng có thể bôi trực tiếp dung dịch Vitamin E lên mặt. Sau đó, massage xoắn ốc khoảng 5 phút và lau sạch mặt trước bằng bông tẩy trang, kế tiếp mới rửa lại mặt bằng nước lạnh.




_Chỉ cần bôi đều đặn 2-3 lần/tuần, chắc hẳn nàng nào cũng cực kì ngạc nhiên với kết quả mà mặt nạ Vitamin E đem lại._​*Mờ nám, tàn nhang nhờ hỗn hợp Vitamin E, sữa chua*
Trong loại "thần dược" này có chứa lượng chất chống oxy hoá, các dưỡng chất rất tốt cho việc loại bỏ các hắc sắc tố trong da, giúp thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh collagen, kích thích tái tạo lại tế bào mới khiến các vết nám, tàn nhang nhanh chóng mờ đi rõ rệt.




_Ở công việc làm mờ nám tàn nhang này, bạn có thể rút ngắn thời gian làm đẹp bằng việc kết hợp Vitamin E cùng sữa chua không đường._​Cách thực hiện:
- Chuẩn bị 1 viên Vitamin E, 2 thìa sữa chua không đường.
- Trộn đều hỗn hợp.
- Thoa đều lên mặt và massage nhẹ nhàng trong vòng 5 phút.
- Để hỗn hợp nghỉ trên da khoảng 15 phút nữa.
- Sau đó rửa sạch mặt lại với nước ấm.




_Dưỡng da cùng Vitamin E sẽ thành công hơn nếu các nàng khéo léo kết hợp cùng các nguyên liệu khác để phù hợp với mục đích làm đẹp của mình._​
*Da căng bóng, sáng mịn cùng Vitamin E, mật ong, chanh tươi*
Vitamin E giúp làm chậm quá trình lão hóa tự nhiên của da, nhẹ nhàng lấy đi bụi bẩn, cung cấp một số thành phần thiết yếu vì thế nó chính là "đề cử" xuất sắc cho vấn đề nuôi dưỡng làn da luôn trắng hồng và khỏe mạnh. 




_Trong khoảng làm da căng mịn, tươi trẻ thì chẳng thể bỏ qua "đôi bạn" chanh tươi và mật ong được._​Các nàng có thể thực hiện theo cách bước ý hệt những công thức làm đẹp trên.




_Làn da tối màu rất nhanh sẽ được thay thế bởi gương mặt trắng hồng, tươi sáng bởi loại mặt nạ Vitamin E này!_​
*Cấp ẩm, tái tạo da bằng công thức Vitamin E, sữa ong chúa*
Để gấp đôi hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm cho da, chuyên mục làm đẹp khuyên bạn nên đặc biệt sử dụng Vitamin E song song với sữa ong chúa. Bởi trong nguyên liệu đặc biệt này có chứa các loại vitamin nhóm B, C và E, các chất khoáng, các loại axit amin,…có tác dụng cung cấp độ ẩm, dinh dưỡng thiết yếu cho da khỏe mạnh.




_Dùng sữa ong chúa kết hợp với Vitamin E, da của các nàng sẽ nhanh chóng được cấp ẩm đầy đủ, chẳng sợ lão hoá ghé thăm nữa rồi!_​*Mặt nạ xoài chín cùng Vitamin E*
Nghe có vẻ xa lạ khi dùng xoài làm nguyên liệu dưỡng da, thế nhưng trên thực tế lượng dưỡng chất làm đẹp trong xoài chẳng thua kém bất kì nguyên liệu nào. 




_Trong xoài có chưa đầy đủ Vitamin thiết yếu cho da, cùng với đó là khả năng chống Oxy hoá tuyệt vời mang lại cho bạn làn da tươi sáng._




_Với xoài bạn có thể xay nhuyễn, hoà cùng với một ít Vitamin E sau đó thoa đều lên da và chờ kết quả thôi._​*Làm sạch da nhờ hỗn hợp đu đủ, Vitamin E*
Cùng với xoài, đu đủ cũng là loại trái cây dinh dưỡng quen thuộc hằng ngày của mỗi chị em. Thế nhưng, đừng bỏ qua công dụng làm đẹp kì diệu của nó trong việc làm sáng, dưỡng ẩm khiến da ngày càng khoẻ mạnh, tươi tắn hơn. Trong đu đủ chín có một lượng beta caroten khá lớn, đây là một loại vi chất dinh dưỡng có vai trò chống oxy hóa mạnh giúp da được làm sạch khuẩn, tạo điều kiện cho dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào da.




_Hỗn hợp đu đủ và Vitamin E tuy là công thức làm đẹp mới lạ nhưng các chị em sẽ bất ngờ về hiệu quả mà nó mang lại đấy._




_Có thể thấy cách làm mặt nạ Vitamin E không tốn quá nhiều thời gian của mọi người. Vậy nên các chị em mau mau áp dụng để tự mình kiểm chứng công dụng làm đẹp "thần kì" của nguyên liệu bình dân này nhé!_​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

